# old school rc plans



## tx-rdj (Jun 30, 2005)

Just a little blast from the past, remembering that people have been at this for so long! This is a link to a few RC boat and airboat projects from the 50s. Interesting!

vintage rc plans


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

tx-rdj said:


> Just a little blast from the past, remembering that people have been at this for so long! This is a link to a few RC boat and airboat projects from the 50s. Interesting!
> 
> vintage rc plans


sweet thanks, But link doesnt work


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

no it doesn't


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Try it with no spaces. vintagercspaces


----------



## Tim'sLosi (Aug 26, 2005)

Just eliminate the extra http:// in the beginning of the address and it works.

Pretty cool site btw.


----------

